# Cheap wood tool chests - group builds?



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

So I've been planning for a long time to build a bunch of high end machinist's tool boxes...

BUT I need a lot of storage now and I dislike expensive rolling metal tool chests. I was looking at options when I found a person who created tool chests out of laser cut 1/4" baltic birch plywood. They've released the files on thingiverse.









						Laser Cut Machinist's Toolbox by drjekyll2k
					

You can find a full writeup at instructables This is a lockable machinist's toolbox I built last year.  It is constructed entirely from 1/4 inch baltic birch.  The hardware was purchased from Rockler.  The exterior was finished with 4 coats of polyurethane varnish while the inside was left...




					www.thingiverse.com
				







 







Such a tool box is appealing because plywood is inexpensive. It can help control moisture and protect tools within, and it is easy to work with. 

If you omit the hardware that protrudes from the chest exterior such chests can be made to slip into a wall unit for large volume storage.  You can add cheap laser cut plywood wood boxes, inserts and dividers to the drawers or custom foam cut outs.

Downside, laser cutting in low volumes is not cost effective unless you have a laser cutter. 

So would anyone want to participate in a group order/build of one or more of these? Perhaps modifications, etc?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

Interesting...I wonder if the design could be modified to be cut on a CNC router.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 7, 2022)

Interested


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Interesting...I wonder if the design could be modified to be cut on a CNC router.


Im sure that it could... and you have one. Handy eh?

The tenons get rounded ends and the finger joints are simply rounded. It wouldn't be ideal but certainly doable. It is a few years since I looked at any furniture router joinery I'll have to start looking again. 

I can make dividers etc using router table, and could likely make much of these with router but it is easier to have 10 or more kits made at a laser cutter place


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

I have used a low volume laser cutter in Brampton, but the last time I requested cnc routing he let me down, and I know there are other options. I'll start checking prices to cut one basic chest and get back with this as a guide.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

I'll download the files and have a look. I recall a vid by AvidCNC where they did finger joints.
Gang-cutting all those pieces on a tablesaw box joint jig is no small feat. Can be done, but would be ten times easier on a CNC something or other.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I'll download the files and have a look. I recall a vid by AvidCNC where they did finger joints.
> Gang-cutting all those pieces on a tablesaw box joint jig is no small feat. Can be done, but would be ten times easier on a CNC something or other.


finger joints require the corners of the joints drilled out to allow corner clearances... If you optimize tool size it is easy once you know how to do it
















						Finger Joints on your CNC Router
					

Did you know you can cut finger joints on your CNC router? Here’s what you need to know to make this joint.




					info.lagunatools.com


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Doing research by watching this


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

You'll want to price out 1/4" Baltic Birch... best be sitting down. Out here a 4x8 sheet of 6 mm is $130


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> You'll want to price out 1/4" Baltic Birch... best be sitting down. Out here a 4x8 sheet of 6 mm is $130



Yeah the prices have gotten extreme. I'd likely look at suitable substitutes. Right now my usual supplier is 90 per sheet


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

Darren said:


> Some of the 5mm underlayment plywood might be ok for this.


Good call, I actually recall watching something recently where the person used underlayment for small boxes. I remember seeing the little green X's.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

Darren said:


> Some of the 5mm underlayment plywood might be ok for this.
> 
> 48x48 cedar/poplar is $11.41 here


yeah luan plywood could be used for the interior layer, and cabinet grade for the exterior layer. Cabinet grade is $45 to 65 a sheet depending on the wood 5,2mm thick. Paint grade it about $40. Walnut is $75 but I want it


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I'll download the files and have a look. I recall a vid by AvidCNC where they did finger joints.
> Gang-cutting all those pieces on a tablesaw box joint jig is no small feat. Can be done, but would be ten times easier on a CNC something or other.


I looked at the dxf files.

I can import them into fusion as sketches and then modify them to make them cuttable with cnc router by extending each sharp corner outwards at 45 degree angle with the smallest end mill typically used to cut out 1/4" plywood


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 8, 2022)

Not sure if my cnc router is big enough, but I would love to try these files. I could use a couple 
@TorontoBuilder Doing box joints requires what they call “dog bones”. The cutter needs to only cut the radius of itself. I think my vectric software has a way to add these, based on your cutter size.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

darrin1200 said:


> Not sure if my cnc router is big enough, but I would love to try these files. I could use a couple
> @TorontoBuilder Doing box joints requires what they call “dog bones”. The cutter needs to only cut the radius of itself. I think my vectric software has a way to add these, based on your cutter size.


I knew they had a funky name but couldnt recall it.

What is the area of your router? The original laser this was designed to print on has an envelope of just under 24" x 36" so if your cutting envelope is larger you could cut this as laid out IF you adjusted and made dog bones in the corners. Tell me what dimeter you end mill is and I shall modify the file for you


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 8, 2022)

A little while back I stumbled on a website that will produce dxf files of whatever laser cut box size you want, with finger joints and all.  I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> A little while back I stumbled on a website that will produce dxf files of whatever laser cut box size you want, with finger joints and all.  I'll see if I can find it again.


I have it bookmarked, I used it often in the past. There is another site deepnest.io for optimizing files for output to cnc router, laser or plasma cutters too that is handy..

Deepnest open source nesting software.. Linux, windows and mac

Pick your poison.






						MakerCase - Easy Laser Cut Case Design
					

MakerCase generates box designs for laser cutters and CNC routers and outputs SVG and DXF files ready for cutting.




					en.makercase.com
				



DXF and SVG output options






						Box Designer
					

Create designs for boxes you can laser cut




					boxdesigner.connectionlab.org
				



PDF, DXF, and SVG output options






						Make A Box: Generate Laser Cutter Templates for Enclosures!
					

Create a perfect design for your laser-cut box of any dimensions, and save it to your computer as a PDF, instantly and for free! Make-A-Box!




					makeabox.io
				



PDFD output only and therefore not compatible with deepnest


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 8, 2022)

I created a pattern to make an insert to fit the small 2" deep drawers of the Husky Standard-Duty 27 inch W 3-Drawer Intermediate Tool Storage Chest. 

If only I'd gotten to my planned cnc router project already... but if this project goes ahead I'm adding these and others as options. Bigger sections for the 3" deep drawer for instance


----------



## Janger (Dec 9, 2022)

I suspect the materials and hardware will bring up the cost. Do it because you want one. Cool idea.a couple years ago I bought a husky tool chest bench. It was $399 now Home Depot wants $599!


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 9, 2022)

Janger said:


> I suspect the materials and hardware will bring up the cost. Do it because you want one. Cool idea.a couple years ago I bought a husky tool chest bench. It was $399 now Home Depot wants $599!



IF people have a cnc router this is a cheap way to go, but your choices on hardware can make a huge difference... I'm going cheap and functional. Wood knobs and stamped steel corners. 

two sheets of 1/4" plywood are about 100 bucks and can yield one chest with inserts. The same if they have access to maker space with laser cutter.

The files for laser cut version unmodified version are available for free now. The files for cnc router version of standard chest will be available for free soon. If people wanted a larger modified version one can be available free soon as well for you to find your best source to have them cut.

if you need the parts made the price will vary greatly depending on your local service providers, just like if you need anything made nowadays. That's why I thought it may be beneficial to have as many kits as possible made using large commercial cnc machine that can cut 5x10' sheets and knock out a ton of kits in a couple of hours of cutting time with a single set up fee

This idea has just lit a fire under my butt to get me to put a cnc router at the top of my todo list

I've done the calculations for metal tool boxes and know the cost is both extreme, and I'm very limited on the stacking height which does not work for me. The metal chests also dont provide any inherent corrosion protection. I'll be making two 8' tall cabinets to hold a bunch of these chests in both our shop and one for my own basement to finally get a handle on my small tools and parts storage issues.


----------



## Degen (Dec 9, 2022)

Check out Exotic Lumber in Burlington.  Prices are actually not bad.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 9, 2022)

Degen said:


> Check out Exotic Lumber in Burlington.  Prices are actually not bad.


I've shopped exotic woods often... a very good supplier with great website

it's too bad they dont offer cnc routing among their service


----------



## Janger (Dec 9, 2022)

I see 1/4 OSB in 4x8 is $16. Would that work ? Too heavy yet still too weak? 

If the layers between each drawer could be simplified that would save a lot of material. Perhaps two L shapes around the periphery - not sure how to attach and support them. I suppose wooden rails screwed to the sides maybe? Just throwing out some ideas here...


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 9, 2022)

Janger said:


> I see 1/4 OSB in 4x8 is $16. Would that work ? Too heavy yet still too weak?
> 
> If the layers between each drawer could be simplified that would save a lot of material. Perhaps two L shapes around the periphery - not sure how to attach and support them. I suppose wooden rails screwed to the sides maybe? Just throwing out some ideas here...


OSB lacks the strength required to form adequate finger joints and any joints would quickly fail.

Some inexpensive pine plywood would be better substitute


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 9, 2022)

So progress is slow on the file conversion, was busy much of the day ad now I'm suffering really really slow performance with fusion 360 due to lack of sufficient memory for speedy processing.

I'm using automated program to add dogbones to all the joints on the face of a body.

My old laptop only has 4 GB of ram... usually fine for most of my cad work, but not this.  I used to have spare sodimms but 8gb is cheap enough on amazon


----------



## Arbutus (Dec 9, 2022)

Probably slightly off-topic. I recently bought a 4 drawer chest from Amaz*n for about $45CDN to hold the small cutters for the CNC mill. The insert trays are 3D printed. The manufacturer makes these little cabinets for artists oil paints and small bits, and it's perfect for a tool crib. Tray depth is about 3/4" Well made from beech.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 9, 2022)

Arbutus said:


> Probably slightly off-topic. I recently bought a 4 drawer chest from Amaz*n for about $45CDN to hold the small cutters for the CNC mill. The insert trays are 3D printed. The manufacturer makes these little cabinets for artists oil paints and small bits, and it's perfect for a tool crib. Tray depth is about 3/4" Well made from beech.
> View attachment 28728


got a link?


----------



## Arbutus (Dec 9, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> got a link?





			https://www.amazon.ca/MEEDEN-4-Drawer-Artist-Supply-Storage/dp/B087ZFQBBF?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1&psc=1


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 11, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I knew they had a funky name but couldnt recall it.
> 
> What is the area of your router? The original laser this was designed to print on has an envelope of just under 24" x 36" so if your cutting envelope is larger you could cut this as laid out IF you adjusted and made dog bones in the corners. Tell me what dimeter you end mill is and I shall modify the file for you


Cool. Thanks 
I’m on the road right now, but I’ll check everything Monday. I don’t think it’s quite 24”.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 11, 2022)

Arbutus said:


> Probably slightly off-topic. I recently bought a 4 drawer chest from Amaz*n for about $45CDN to hold the small cutters for the CNC mill. The insert trays are 3D printed. The manufacturer makes these little cabinets for artists oil paints and small bits, and it's perfect for a tool crib. Tray depth is about 3/4" Well made from beech.
> View attachment 28728


Hmmm I couldn't build that for $45.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 11, 2022)

Update time

I have converted every part to be compatible with a cnc router using 1/16" compression spiral bit. However, I am not going to optimize the layout for every possible size of cnc router, particularly for those under 40" x 40" because there are too many options and too little time. I have a optimized layout to suit a popular cnc router that has an envelope of 40" x 40" the chest requires 3 sheets of plywood in that size.

I'll also be optimizing the layout to print (2) cases on three sheets of 48 x 96 plywood. 

Either of these files will minimize the work required to cut the pieces and therefore lower the cost if using an outside firm to cut them. 

Those with personal cnc routers with smaller working envelopes will have to optimize their own nested layouts that meet their own needs from the set of converted files I have available. If you want a copy now let me know, I'll find a site to upload them to for future access.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 11, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Hmmm I couldn't build that for $45.


It is nice, but small and limited. It could work for me as a cabinet insert but I can build 8 drawers to insert into wall unit for that amount. If the storage were for art supplies inside the house that would be a winner. Tools and small parts in garage I need cheaper. 

I do love beech


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 11, 2022)

hiccups again...

Went to import the nested dxf into fusion in order to output via cam with tabs included but that hangs the program

I surmise it is a memory issue again. I have 8gb chip coming today that may resolve this issue.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 16, 2022)

Not sure if this is of interest. I'm not on FB but was scrolling down on someone else's post









						3/4”(18mm) 4’x8’ Baltic Birch Plywood for sale!!!
					

BLOWOUT SALE !!!  100% Baltic Birch Plywood, Cabinet grade  BB/BB , 4’x8’, 3/4”(18 mm) - 7 bundles ( 22 sheets each)  in stock . Perfect for cabinet makers. Ideal for laser cutting. [hidden...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 16, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Not sure if this is of interest. I'm not on FB but was scrolling down on someone else's post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might just be the photo but that looks warped as hell.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 17, 2022)

I saw those


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 22, 2022)

A 600mm x 600 mm 5w laser popped up on my local FB market place... Specs say it will cut 5mm ply. Amazon has the same model for $500. Thinking of offering $300...


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 22, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> A 600mm x 600 mm 5w laser popped up on my local FB market place... Specs say it will cut 5mm ply. Amazon has the same model for $500. Thinking of offering $300...


a 5w laser really wont cut 6.2mm plywood... they're deceptive in their statements. In order to cut 5 mm ply they likely have to use sucha a slow feed rate as to make the laser cutter functionally useless. They also likely require air assist.

I had issues using my maker spaces much larger CO2 laser to cut 3/8" ply and it was only reliably good and fast at 1/4" plywood. So be cautious and ask if you can test a few cuts before you hand over any cash


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 22, 2022)

I think I'm just going to gang cut these parts by hand myself using a fingerjoint jig and a my 1/4" mortising drill bit. My labour is free and then I dont have to rush into a rash purchase of either a cnc router or laser cutter. I've been scouring ads for something good but nothing I'd want used has come up here.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 22, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> a 5w laser really wont cut 6.2mm plywood... they're deceptive in their statements. In order to cut 5 mm ply they likely have to use sucha a slow feed rate as to make the laser cutter functionally useless. They also likely require air assist.
> 
> I had issues using my maker spaces much larger CO2 laser to cut 3/8" ply and it was only reliably good and fast at 1/4" plywood. So be cautious and ask if you can test a few cuts before you hand over any cash


Yeah, I watched a bunch of reviews. It does have air assist but I'd like to be able to reliable cut .25" ply for jig  and pattern making and whatnot. 
Better off saving my cash for the Death Star laser


----------



## Janger (Dec 23, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Yeah, I watched a bunch of reviews. It does have air assist but I'd like to be able to reliable cut .25" ply for jig  and pattern making and whatnot.
> Better off saving my cash for the Death Star laser


----------

